# How much do you pay



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

i was wondering what the half or full lease costs at your barn, how much boarding your horse costs, how much you pay for lessons, what you do in lessons, do you tack up and groom the school pony you ride? i want to know what a typical day is like for you?


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure about leases or half leases, but I board and my board is $250/mo for full care. It includes, turn out/in everyday on 85 acres, 2x day feeding, hay, water, stalls cleaned daily, blanketing, supplementing, holding for vet/farrier, fly mask on/off, unlimited access to outdoor ring, and all trails. Lessons are $25/30 min or $35/hr. This does not include catching, grooming, tacking up...so lessons usually turn into 45 min to 1.5 hrs. 

Lessons themselves will depend upon level of riding experience and disclipline. Both English and Western and horsemanship and horsecare are taught at my barn and sometimes students can go out on trail instead of an arena lesson. Many of the younger riders are also involved in 4-H and local shows.


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

wow that sounds like a really good barn what's the name of it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I keep five horses at home and board my two reiners. The facility charges $260 a month spring-fall and $280 during winter months. Horses are turned out most of the time and brought in when it's hot or the flies are bad. Full care.

My lessons are $50, I trailer in to my trainer and have an hour lesson when I can.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Roundtop Stables - Trafford, PA...if you google it, the website is severly outdated...lol They're also on facebook. Love it there!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Full lease - $275 (normal cost of stall board)
Half lease - $140 (a little over half the cost of normal stall board)
Boarding - Heated stall w/ turnout - $275; Pasture w/ shelter - $150
Lessons - $30 an hour for private lessons
Training - $500/30 days (includes normal stall board + 6 days of training per week)

The lessons consist of catching your horse, grooming and tacking up. Then whatever you're currently working on in your lesson. Then tack down, groom and sometimes bathe/rinse the horse off. Treats. Lovings. Then turn the horse back out or if it's after run-in time, put the horse up for the night.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

Board here generally costs $800-1000. Lessons with a good trainer are $60 for 1/2 Hr, $80 for a full hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

my barn charges so much more


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Here in Ireland,full livery usually is about £50 a week. Although at smaller yards its a lot cheaper, £25 for stable,unlimited hay,use of indoor and outdoor arena,grazing... That's a good deal in my eyes! 
Although you can rent a field for 8 p/week. Lessons where I am are £10 for 30 minutes, but I work for mine. Private 1 hour lessons are £30.
It sound really expensive to keep a horse where you guys are!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Board is $375 a month for me, out 24/7 with access to a stall for severe weather only. 
I am switching to a new trainer, she will be $80 an hour. I have to haul into her barn, but she's only up the road, and I don't have a trailer - so I will be riding there. It's my horse, so all grooming/tacking etc is done by me. 

Full or half lease would depend entirely on the cost of the barn at which the horse is boarded.


----------



## Tybee (Sep 8, 2012)

I currently live in SC and am keeping my horses at my home, but as of October I will be living in VA with my husband (he's in the navy and is stationed there) and I have chosen to "rent" a stall at a local "co-op" boarding facility.

I will be paying $150 per month per horse for my QH and my TWH cross geldings which includes:
- the stall with rubber matted bottom
- use of facilities including hot/cold wash rack, tack and feed rooms, round pen and lighted outdoor riding area
- storage area for my tack, grooming supplies, feed bins and room in the hay loft for all my hay
- turnout and bringing in when it is not "my turn"

I will have to provide all hay, shavings and grain for them - but since I'm picky about what my boys eat this doesn't bother me. It being a co-op barn this means that twice a week I will be responsible for feeding and turning out or bringing in (depending on if its AM or PM) all of the horses there (there will be 8 boarding there and they only have room for 9 horses total, so it's a small barn). 

Everyone is responsible for mucking their own stalls and keeping their area clean and I like this idea - a more proactive approach on the owners part to be responsible and active in their horses care. Of course since I am used to doing everything for my horses now, I've already arranged my work schedule to where every evening I will be at the barn anyways to feed, groom and care for my horses anyways, so I doubt anyone will be too bothered by the addition of my boys!

With us being on navy income, I couldn't afford full board which ranges from $400-600 per month per horse depending on the barn and pasture board in most areas costs approximately $200 per month per horse. I feel like for the money I am spending, even though I have to put in some work, it's definately worth it!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I pay $220 a month in agistment (board). 

This if for a private paddock with a run in shelter with attached tack/feed area. On the property there is a small grass arena, and trails around. 

I'm responsible for everything other than property maintenance and water. This means I need to rug/unrug my horse each day as well as feed her and clean the paddock.

So I normally go out in the morning sometime between 8-10 and unrug her, give her some hay and a brush, then I go out in the evenings between 3-6 and rug her and give her a hard feed and hay. If I want to do something with her I'll do it at either of those times. 

It's expensive (even for my area) but its just so close to where I live that I save a lot in petrol.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

$150 a month for two horses, my own tack/feed room, one double stall, a single stall and small private pasture. It is selfcare, so my dad is taking care of the horses when I'm at college. Good dads are the best, aren't they?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

The new place I'm going to this week is 100$ month per horse, includes stall and private pasture, tack area, roubdpen, and 300 acres of fields and trails to ride. It's self care, so I'm responsible for the daily care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

myhorsesrule said:


> i was wondering what the half or full lease costs at your barn, how much boarding your horse costs, how much you pay for lessons, what you do in lessons, do you tack up and groom the school pony you ride? i want to know what a typical day is like for you?


The price of a lease varies from area to area and dependent on the horse, so its not something anyone can really quote you on. As for board it also really depends on where you live. Pasture board locally here is $400/month per horse with prices going up depending on what you need(paddock, stall etc). Lessons are $40/lesson. Yes you are expected to tack and groom your school horse if thats the route you go on.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I have 2 horses and it is $400/month per horse (stall board with full care, 2 outdoor arenas, an indoor, roundpen, and tack room) which is really good around here. Everyone saying they pay $200 for board- where do you live!!!! My lessons are $50 and I have 4 lessons a month. In lessons we mainly do dressage, working on bending and relaxing (my horse is only 4) and every now and then we jump. With my other horse we jump a lot of courses and gymnastics to get him balanced.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I pay $575 for full board (includes hay, grain, and shavings, plus turn out and all that fun stuff) and $55 for an hour lesson. I usually have 2 lessons a week, and I am able to work off some of my board costs. We also have a heated indoor arena, a beautiful outdoor ring, and 200+ acres of tails... and my trainer is amazing. Its some of th most well spent money I ever spend.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I board at a private farm. 20 acres, barn available to them 24-7 area to store my feed and a tack room if I needed it (I keep everything in my trailer) I pay $50 a month per horse, buy my own hay and feed. I need to grain if I want them to have it... he feeds my hay for me in the winter as long as it is round bales.


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

you're guys board and lessons are so cheap!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

stall with limited turnout (horses in stalls are Rotated on private pasture)- $265/month. Plus an additional $7/day if barn staff has to clean your stall. Additional $3/day if staff must feed horse. Shavings included in monthly fee

Private 24/7 turnout- $80/month. $3 fee everytime horse must be fed/medicated/etc by staff 

24/7 turnout in either gelding or mare pasture- $65/month. Additional fee same as above.

Wormer is added to the bill every other month and is usually around 6 or 7 dollars. 

Hay is $7.50/bale

Facilities include outdoor jumping/dressage arena
Maintained dirt for barrel pattern
Upper 'all weather' arena
3 barns with 11 stalls each
Round pen
Cross country course (novice throug prelim course, though prelim is in complete disarray. Needs a lot of work)
900 acres of beautiful riding landscape (if you can survive the humidity/mosquitoes....the joy of living in Mississippi)

I don't take lessons but I do teach some. My students all tack up their own horse. I watch to make sure they don't encounter any difficulties. I charge $25/one hr private lesson... $40 for 2 one hour lessons per week. It covers the necessities  but I don't have a lot of students right now because between class, work and finding my own riding time it can get a little crazy. 

BO gives lessons and she also has students tack up horses.

Not too many leases going on at my barn. Dunno why....hmm...


----------



## sjkubista (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey, any of you around the atlanta area? 20-30 mins from marietta ga? I looking into different options and it seems like the average price is 200$ for pasture board, but its even cheaper in Wi and we have long cold winters... anyone know why georgia would be more expensive?
Thanks!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

My girl stays on an old ranch. She has her own end stall with shelter and gets fed a nice grass mix 2x's a day with a slow feed net. I am responsible for everything else, mucking, watering, supplementing, health care and exercising. I make it out to her every Sun., Mon., Wed. and Fri. 
I have my own corner area in the tack room that I share with two other nice boarders, full access to a full size outdoor arena, 50' round pen, and endless surrounding trails. There are 5 large pastures that I have limited access to at times when they aren't being used for other horses or livestock. I pay $200.
There is not any formal training available there but there are tons of surrounding stables that are anywhere from hunter/jumper to parrelie(sp?), dressage and western pleasure. A 5 mile radius of so many different styles of riding, all you have to do is ride down the street and there's a driveway of a different form! Very convenient ;-)


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

My summer barn is a small place that I do pasture board at - it's $250 a month and that includes hay and a run-in, and handling for the vet and farrier. We do trail riding all summer and it's close to lots of amazing trails. They also have a large outdoor ring. Lessons over the summer were $15/hr for a group lesson.

My winter barn is a 16 stall eventing stable and is a few miles down the road from the other barn - rubber mats in the stalls, rubber footing in the insulated indoor, brand new facility with a wash stall, heated tack room, large outdoor arena, also lots of trails. That barn is $630 a month and that includes hay, grain, blanketing, flyspraying, and handling. Lessons there are $60/hr for a private lesson.

Crazy how big a difference an indoor arena can make around here =P


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I forgot to mention in mine that there is an appartment attached to the barn, and someone on premises 24/7. I happen to be the BM who lives in the barn apartment. Nothing like waking up all hours of the night to check on 23 horses  Luckily, I have a door in my bedroom that goes right into the barn!


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

$595 ($645 if paid late) a month is full care plus two group lessons, plus you get charged a "non-showing fee" ($120) each month you don't attend a show with them. Everyone is getting charged a $50 hay surcharge as well.

Blanketing is charged each time they have to blanket after 5:00 PM or on Sundays.

$30 for electric in the summers for fans.

Extra lessons are $40, privates are $65. Pro rides are $35.

I won't even get into what it costs to do a show with them...


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

StealingSociety said:


> $595 ($645 if paid late) a month is full care plus two group lessons, plus you get charged a "non-showing fee" ($120) each month you don't attend a show with them. Everyone is getting charged a $50 hay surcharge as well.
> 
> Blanketing is charged each time they have to blanket after 5:00 PM or on Sundays.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of a non-showing fee! Is this a high end show barn?

(I need to go out and hug my BO tonight!)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

sjkubista said:


> Hey, any of you around the atlanta area? 20-30 mins from marietta ga? I looking into different options and it seems like the average price is 200$ for pasture board, but its even cheaper in Wi and we have long cold winters... anyone know why georgia would be more expensive?
> Thanks!!!


Up in Northern WI, the average is around $175-$200 sure pasture board. I pay $275 over in MN sure box stall board.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

HorseMom1025 said:


> I have never heard of a non-showing fee! Is this a high end show barn?
> 
> (I need to go out and hug my BO tonight!)


I hadn't either except at a BNT barn (like the Maddens). 

It's the top barn in the area; they go all out with the drapes/grooming stalls/matching everything even at the local shows. They have TONS of clients and the prices pretty much compare with everything else in the area, but they have the best training and most convenient location.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I finally have my farm up and running (FINALLY)... I charge $125.00 self care $165 for partial care and $275 for full care... 

Self: 12x12 stall, we feed what you provide and water with limited day time turn out (4 hours).

Partial: 12x12 stall, we feed what you provide and water, clean your stall daily with limited pasture turn out (6 hours).

Full: 12x12 stall, we feed and provide hay/pellets, water, clean your stall, farrier services, blanketing/masking with unlimited daytime turn out.

For turn out we currently have a paddock, our pasture is seasonal and is only open during the spring/summer/early fall.

Also, we've got two stalls available. We're putting sand in our arena and building a round pen, then putting up an extra four stalls soon.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't board but can give you the cost for a couple places. 

$450- 2x a day includes Alfalfa and Grass hay, about 14 pounds a day. Not enough for many of the 16.3 hand hard keeper TB's there. Quite a bit of drama. Something around 80x160 indoor arena and trails you can trespass on out back. You have a stall with a 80 or 100 foot run and turnout for about 18 hours a day in summer, and sporadic turnout in winter. You share a 12x12 tack room with someone and there is an indoor and outdoor washing area. 

$350- self care, they will provide a stall and a 40 foot in diameter roundpen for turnout. 100x200 indoor arena, 90x90 outdoor arena. They will provide a semi-private 6x12 tack/hay room. Outdoor washwracks and indoor grooming stalls. Trails out back. 

$90- they will feed 2x a day your hay, your horse has a dry lot, they range in size. My friend has a half acre one for her 3 horses but most of the others are about 60x160, and a pretty small 12x12 SHORT 8 foot tall shelters. Outdoor arena, haven't seen it so don't know how big, and about a 8x12 indoor hay and tack room. Don't think there is any indoor tying areas. You clean paddocks.

$100- they feed 2x a day your hay, your horse has a 12x12 nice tall run in shed with a 200x30+ run and a 6x12 tack/hay room or a little plastic 8x8 storage thing. Indoor arena, 90x200? 3- 60 foot roundpens, 100x200 outdoor arena, trail course, 5 acre turnout pasture you can turnout in, you clean your run 1x a week, and there's pastures to ride in. 



Those are all the places I know the prices of


----------



## DaisyMae (Oct 24, 2012)

*Boarding near me is typically like this:
$100 a month for partial care. Which includes stall, water, one feeding a day, and unlimited access coming and going, indoor arena and pastures.
$250-300 for full care. All feedings, stall clean out, holding for vet/farrier, turn out, arena , pastures, turn out and so on.

Really wonderful facilities all over near me, within those price ranges. 
*


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Board is $450 a month for full care without training. With, it's $800. Lessons are $75 per 45 minute session. I work at the farm to pay off the lesson fee and $200 off board + training. I also get discounts from the BO's vet and farrier if I schedule on days they'll be there for her horses (hoof trim is $40).


----------



## aokiemom (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been checking around here and it is between 400 and 700 for everything month not including lessons.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm glad I live in Podunk after reading all these prices lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

